# Mrk IV Jetta 1.4t question



## Brandonjetta (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a 2018 Jetta 1.4t and am looking at parts to upgrade the turbo. I am looking at a turbo dump valve and a separate turbo large bore inlet and was wondering if they were compatible


----------



## jtchuy10 (Nov 15, 2021)

Brandonjetta said:


> I have a 2018 Jetta 1.4t and am looking at parts to upgrade the turbo. I am looking at a turbo dump valve and a separate turbo large bore inlet and was wondering if they were compatible


Where you able to figure this out i also just purchased an 18 jetta 1.4t and want a dump valve that is louder


----------

